# chris cornell. :(



## jackyjaggs (Jul 12, 2017)

[h=1]CHRIS CORNELLSuicide Scene BloodNOT EVIDENCE OF FOUL PLAY[/h][FONT=&quot]
The smeared blood found on the floor of Chris Cornell's hotel bathroom does not indicate foul play as some have suggested ... TMZ has learned.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]After photos of Chris' suicide scene were released Tuesday, people speculated foul play was involved because a significant amount of blood was under the singer's body, where he hanged himself.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]We contacted several medical examiners and other professionals who say it's common for hanging victims to bleed from the mouth or nose from a buildup of blood and tension in the head.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Emergency responders found Chris' face "covered in blood spatter" ... this according to the police report. According to the Wayne County Medical Examiner's report, there was "pronounced congestion of the head and neck above the ligature furrow mark" ... which means significant swelling under the skin above the neckline created by the noose.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]As for why the blood was smeared ... Chris' bodyguard and paramedics moved the body during a failed attempt to revive him.[/FONT]


----------



## Renaissance Man (Jul 12, 2017)

^^^^ "Edgy" bro....

Cool store !


----------



## ROID (Jul 12, 2017)

I've listened to his music for a long time.


----------



## Renaissance Man (Jul 12, 2017)

Blood in pic was from hemorrhoid... jus sayin'


----------



## Arnold (Jul 12, 2017)

you have to be in a very bad dark place to kill yourself.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 13, 2017)

Prince said:


> you have to be in a very bad dark place to kill yourself.



The suicide rate is particularly high amongst failing internet steroid forum owners apparently. 


<insert giant winkfinger here>


----------



## ROID (Jul 13, 2017)

Prince said:


> you have to be in a very bad dark place to kill yourself.



I'm always curious why someone famous commits suicide.  Especially the ones that are still relevant. He was still performing.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 13, 2017)

ROID said:


> I'm always curious why someone famous commits suicide.  Especially the ones that are still relevant. He was still performing.



The zionists. It's always the Hollywood Jews behind these accident deaths. Very shady business. Ask Corey Feldman.


<insert giant winkfinger here>


----------



## charley (Jul 13, 2017)

theCaptn' said:


> The suicide rate is particularly high amongst failing internet steroid forum owners apparently.
> 
> 
> <insert giant winkfinger here>



  ......  even a broken clock is correct twice a day ....


----------



## cube789 (Jul 13, 2017)

theCaptns suicide scene : (
I just wish he wuda reached out to me


----------



## cube789 (Jul 13, 2017)

SFW's suicide scene

Cancer = 1 - SFW = 0

: (


----------



## cube789 (Jul 13, 2017)

azza ... no need to say anymore


----------



## cube789 (Jul 13, 2017)

reddog



love you


----------



## cube789 (Jul 13, 2017)

who the fuck was that cat tower dude ?


----------



## cube789 (Jul 13, 2017)

custom 
that stupid reverse scamming arsehole


----------



## cube789 (Jul 13, 2017)

heavyiron ran outa free shit


----------



## cube789 (Jul 13, 2017)

prince dead after having cosmetic surgery to look like his idol
: (


----------



## cube789 (Jul 13, 2017)

im fukin bored


----------



## charley (Jul 13, 2017)

....  I think 'cat tower dude' was stfuandliftbtch  .....


----------



## Arnold (Jul 13, 2017)

theCaptn' said:


> The suicide rate is particularly high amongst failing internet steroid forum owners apparently.
> 
> 
> <insert giant winkfinger here>



so is their bank account.


----------



## Arnold (Jul 18, 2017)

cube789 said:


> prince dead after having cosmetic surgery to look like his idol
> : (






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

